# About netsurf



## sw2wolf (Feb 27, 2014)

```
$pkg which /usr/local/bin/netsurf
/usr/local/bin/netsurf was installed by package netsurf-3.0_2

$grep Netsurf .Xdefaults
Netsurf.geometry: 178x36+0+360
```
But netsurf still cannot be started on the specified position. And how can I scroll more lines when pressing Up/Down key?

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you actually load .Xdefaults after making changes? `xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults`


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 27, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you actually load .Xdefaults after making changes? `xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults`


After rebooting, ~/.Xdefaults will be loaded automatically.


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 28, 2014)

Try these settings in ~/.netsurf/Choices:

```
window_x:0
window_y:360
window_width:178
window_height:36
```
It looks like the menu option "View -> Save Window Size" will set these to the current window size and position and use them every time `netsurf` is started.


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 28, 2014)

"View -> Save Window Size" seems  not work. However, manually change ~/.netsurf/Choices as you said indeed works!
However, compiling source reported :

```
COMPILE: src/surface/linux.c
src/surface/linux.c:21:22: warning: linux/fb.h: No such file or directory
src/surface/linux.c:41: error: field 'FixInfo' has incomplete type
src/surface/linux.c:42: error: field 'VarInfo' has incomplete type
src/surface/linux.c: In function 'linux_initialise':
```

Regards!


----------

